# 2012 eco manual- looking for a solid remote start



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone using a remote start on a manual trans? If so what are your thoughts


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Its my understanding you cant do a remote start with a manual tranny. The clutch has to be pushed in to start the car. Im sure you can probably defeat that but it wouldn't be safe to do so.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are some kits that do this. They use an interlock on the gear shift itself to ensure the car is in neutral before starting the engine. The problem is now you only have the hand brake holding the car while parked. Normally you have the transmission and optionally the hand brake holding the car while parked.


----------



## PirateFreck (May 30, 2014)

Any know how shop can do it I have a compustar slice in my car the only catch is when you park the car you leave it in neutral pull the ebrake pull the keys out and exit the vehicle. Talk to the guys at best buy if you're in the states I got mine done here in canada at future shop.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> There are some kits that do this. They use an interlock on the gear shift itself to ensure the car is in neutral before starting the engine. The problem is now you only have the hand brake holding the car while parked. Normally you have the transmission and optionally the hand brake holding the car while parked.


But with how little engine braking the 1.4T has, its not really going to hold the car on any type of incline anyways. I never leave mine in gear; parking brake only.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> But with how little engine braking the 1.4T has, its not really going to hold the car on any type of incline anyways. I never leave mine in gear; parking brake only.


It doesn't use the engine to stay in place when in gear & parked, it uses the transmission, which will hold on an incline. You are talking about engine braking which is using the engine with high RPM to slow down the car while moving, and you are correct, the 1.4 does not have enough rotational mass to slow the Cruze down much.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> It doesn't use the engine to stay in place when in gear & parked, it uses the transmission, which will hold on an incline. You are talking about engine braking which is using the engine with high RPM to slow down the car while moving, and you are correct, the 1.4 does not have enough rotational mass to slow the Cruze down much.


It uses the transmission to connect to the engine. The thing that causes the car to keep from moving is compression in the engine. The reason that the cruze does not engine brake (or compression brake) is the same reason that the engine won't hold it well on a hill...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm assuming you would like a remote start for winter warmup.

Read all the old posts that come up every winter.....this little engine makes no heat (to speak of) unless it is moving the car....you won't get heat any quicker with a remote start no matter how long you let it run......just poor fuel economy.

Yes, there are a few suppliers that make a system for the manual......it only works in nuetral with the park brake engaged.

Rob


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> It doesn't use the engine to stay in place when in gear & parked, it uses the transmission, which will hold on an incline. You are talking about engine braking which is using the engine with high RPM to slow down the car while moving, and you are correct, the 1.4 does not have enough rotational mass to slow the Cruze down much.


So what you are saying is that the transmission holds the car in place for a manual transmission by itself? :icon_scratch:

I know that not to be the case. As au201 said, leaving the car in gear when parked connects the transmission to the engine, whose compression holds the car. It is different for the automatics in that they have a parking pawl in the transmission that does this.


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Yes I wanted to have a warm car in the winter, that's the only reason. Even letting it idle for 15 minutes say in the winter will do nothing? Seems odd but not doubting you. I would think at very least it will be that much quicker the car will start blowing hot air


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thatdude596 said:


> Yes I wanted to have a warm car in the winter, that's the only reason. Even letting it idle for 15 minutes say in the winter will do nothing? Seems odd but not doubting you. I would think at very least it will be that much quicker the car will start blowing hot air


IF, you let it run without (underline the word without) the heater fan on the engine will warm somewhat.
You will find that running the blower creates a situation where you end up cooling the engine with the heater core......actually I should say, overcooling the engine with the heater core.

Before you make a cash contribution to the aftermarket, lay low for your first winter of ownership and experience what I'm saying.
I've concluded that gentle driving for the first couple of minutes after startup with low fan speeds on recirculate makes it tolerable......the moment you start getting heat then turn off recirculate to prevent inside window fogging.
In advance though, a warning, this little cabin tends to fog inside anytime all the windows are closed in the winter.....leaving one of open just a crack will prevent/control that.

Once the gauge reaches normal operating temp (feels eternal) you can increase fan speeds.
You will find that high fan speeds at low road speeds will suck the heat back out of the engine.....you can watch the gauge get lower and lower.

This is the downside of a highly fuel efficient engine.....the design means it sheds less heat into the cooling system.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It is the engine compression(responsible for engine braking) that holds the car back while in gear and parked. I have tried this, I found a steep enough hill and tried the engine holding the car back and @ half a minute to minute the engine will turn over half a stroke and the car will move very slowly. I only tried this on my 1.4 never tried in my 1.8. Lesson learned use the parking brake.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Your best bet for heat in the winter while idling is this: Leave the fan setting at the highest speed on the coldest setting. If you let it idle for 15 minutes you might walk into a frozen car but you might be able to turn the heat on much earlier than if you just started it and went. The idea is to remove cold air from the engine bay rather than using the heater core... Still though it won't do a whole lot. Even when driving in -30 it takes the car literally 25-30 minutes to reach full temperature if using the heat.


----------

